# www.ayatoweb.com ins Deutsche übersetzen?



## wh00bi (16. März 2007)

Hallo liebe Community,

wenn ich ein vorschlag machen dürfte würde ich meinen das jemand der GUT englisch kann die Tutorials von http://www.ayatoweb.com ins Deutsche übersetzt und als PDF oder sonstiges zum Download bereit stellt.
Leider ist mein Englisch so schlecht das ich es nicht machen kann und das wissen habe ich leider auch nicht das ich das auswendig schreiben koennte.

Also?! Was haltet ihr davon?

Im endeffekt gehts mir nur um drei tutorials  =)

Tutorial 1:
http://www.ayatoweb.com/ae_tips_e/ae31_e.html#

Tutorial 2:
http://www.ayatoweb.com/ae_tips_e/ae22_e.html#

Tutorial 3:
http://www.ayatoweb.com/ae_tips_e/ae38_e.html#

Vllt koennt ihr mir sie aufs deutsch überstzten und mir dann schicken oder rein Posten!

Ok in dem Sinne!


----------



## Mark (16. März 2007)

Hi!

ae_31_d
ae_22_d
ae_38_d


...mensch, das ist doch nun wirklich wenig Text, da kann man doch mal unter z:b. dict.leo.org kurz nachschauen... 

Liebe Grüße,
Mark.


----------



## hame (16. März 2007)

Also ich kann englisch, aber das Gebabbel vom ayato verstehe ich auch kaum...

Ich bräuchte nr. 37 etwas erklärt...

http://www.ayatoweb.com/ae_tips_e/ae37_e.html#


----------



## Mark (16. März 2007)

Hi!

Woran scheiterst Du denn? Es sind ja nur ein Effekt für den Text, wobei dieser zeitlich umgekehrt wird und zwei Effekte für den Hintergrund plus der Lens Flare am Ende...?

Liebe Grüße,
Mark.


----------



## wh00bi (17. März 2007)

Mark hat gesagt.:


> Hi!
> 
> ae_31_d
> ae_22_d
> ...



Hallo,
mal ganz ehrlich wirklich leserisch ist da aber nicht übersetzt.
Also meinerseids blickt da nicht durch.

Aber vielleicht liegt es auch daran das es mit After Effekts 5.xx gemacht wurde.
Ich finde mansche Effekte nicht und dass das eingedeutschte auch mit übersetzt wurde finde ich nicht so gut.

Es keonnte mir ja einer DAS HIER ins leserische deutsche übersetzen. *GanzLiebGuck*  *AufKnieRutsch*
Wäre mal ganz nett. Mir wars so ob ich es vor ein paar Tagen mal irgendwo bei  gesehen habe. Bin mir aber nicht sicher.

Ich scheitere an allen. Habe vor ein paar 2 Wochen mit der ganzen sache angefangen und muss sagen es gefällt mir sehr. (die Szene).

Hoffe es klappt alles so wie ich es will! 

In dem Sinne....


----------



## hame (17. März 2007)

Mark hat gesagt.:


> Hi!
> 
> Woran scheiterst Du denn? Es sind ja nur ein Effekt für den Text, wobei dieser zeitlich umgekehrt wird und zwei Effekte für den Hintergrund plus der Lens Flare am Ende...?
> 
> ...



hi mark, also ich verstehe seine strukturierung im aufbau nicht. zB Preparation of the Material. Soll ich den Text/das Logo vorher selbst erstellen als Grafik, oder was meint der. Oder: "Prepare the Material of Fill in White" Soll ich mein Logo/Text mit weiss füllen, oder will der eine weiße Farbfläche? usw.


----------



## Mark (17. März 2007)

Hi Hame!





hame hat gesagt.:


> hi mark, also ich verstehe seine strukturierung im aufbau nicht. zB Preparation of the Material. Soll ich den Text/das Logo vorher selbst erstellen als Grafik, oder was meint der. Oder: "Prepare the Material of Fill in White" Soll ich mein Logo/Text mit weiss füllen, oder will der eine weiße Farbfläche? usw.


Gleich vorweg: ich verstehe auch nicht alle Schritte ... inhaltlich 
In Step 1 teilt er in "Logo in bunt" (Logo Material) und "Logo in weiss" (Fill in White). Folgend wird in Step zwei der Shatter dem "bunten Layer" zugewiesen und als "Custom Shape Pattern" die "weisse Variante vom Logo" ... scheint wohl einen Vorteil zu haben, das zu trennen?!
...das weisse Logo wird dabei ausgeblendet...
Das Logo kann "ein Bild", aber auch ein einfacher-Textlayer sein...
Anschließend wird die Animation umgekehrt, der Hintergrund erstellt und noch ein wenig geflared 

Liebe Grüße, viel Erfolg,
Mark.

//edit: @wh00bi: ...könnte daran liegen, daß Du mehr ein Übersetzungsbüro denn "User-Hilfe" brauchst ... Dein Wunsch klingt wie ein "Arbeitsauftrag" und ist für viele User wohl einfach nicht "reizvoll"... und dieses Board funktioniert immernoch auf "freiwilliger Basis"!


----------



## wh00bi (20. März 2007)

Mark hat gesagt.:


> //edit: @wh00bi: ...könnte daran liegen, daß Du mehr ein Übersetzungsbüro denn "User-Hilfe" brauchst ... Dein Wunsch klingt wie ein "Arbeitsauftrag" und ist für viele User wohl einfach nicht "reizvoll"... und dieses Board funktioniert immernoch auf "freiwilliger Basis"!




Hallo Mark,
ich weiss, dass es so klingt als wäre das "Arbeitsauftrag". Ist es aber nicht.   Du musst aber trotzdem zugeben das es auf Ayotoweb sehr schlecht beschrieben ist. (in englisch und deutsch). Es war nur ein Vorschlag zur Hilfe für _newbies_ wie mich. Wäre aber trotzdem nett wenn mir einer   Dieses Tutorial ins leserliche übersetzen könnte. Vielleicht ist der Mark sogar so nett daraus ein Videotutorial draus zumachen. :suspekt: Oder natürlich ein anderer. =)


----------



## wh00bi (25. März 2007)

Warum antwortet mir denn keiner


----------



## axn (25. März 2007)

Ganz ehrlich? - weil keiner Lust hat. Mark hat zur Genüge geantwortet.. Viel gibt es nicht hinzu zu fügen.. Es gibt so viele gute Tutorials auf deutsch, aber auch die Hilfe von After Effects ist Gold wert. Wenn dir aber so viel an genau diesem ayatoweb-Tutorial gelegen ist, hättest du durch etwas mehr Initiative in den vergangen Tagen sicher mehr heraus gefunden, als durch Warten auf eine Übersetzung von Leuten die sicher auch Anderes zu tun haben..  

nur selten mal ganz ehrlich

axn


----------



## Nico (26. März 2007)

wh00bi hat gesagt.:


> ...
> wenn ich ein vorschlag machen dürfte würde ich meinen das jemand der GUT englisch kann die Tutorials von http://www.ayatoweb.com ins Deutsche übersetzt und als PDF oder sonstiges zum Download bereit stellt.
> Leider ist mein Englisch so schlecht das ich es nicht machen kann und das wissen habe ich leider auch nicht das ich das auswendig schreiben koennte.
> 
> ...



Könntest Du mal bei mir vorbei kommen und den Rasen mähen, die Giebel streichen + ein bisschen drinnen sauber machen... Was meinst Du dazu? Danach hab ich vielleicht Lust die Tuts zu übersetzen


----------



## wh00bi (28. März 2007)

> Könntest Du mal bei mir vorbei kommen und den Rasen mähen, die Giebel streichen + ein bisschen drinnen sauber machen... Was meinst Du dazu? Danach hab ich vielleicht Lust die Tuts zu übersetzen




klar!, kein Problem! 
Wäre ja nicht nur für mich sondern für alle Newbies auf der Welt     :suspekt:


----------



## pOwLchen (29. März 2007)

super thread,

wo wir gerade schonmal beim thema sind, ich scheitere an http://www.ayatoweb.com/ae_tips_e/ae21_e.html diesem Example. Ich finde die beschreibung nichtgerade aussage fähig um den Effekt nach zu bilden.
Es Fängt im Schritt 1 schon an ... soll ich nun eine Farbfläche erstellen und darin den text, oder nur eine Textebene?
Schritt 2 scheint mir relativ schlüssig zu sein, bis auf den punkt dass man die Maske auch animieren sollte  
So im grunde habe ich nach stundenlanger sucherei die schritte zusammen bekommen, nur erhalte ich nach dem zusammenfügen der einzelnen schritte nicht den gewünschten effekt  
kann mir hierbei einer weiterhelfen, oder evtl genauer beschreiben wie man diesen effekt nachbildet?

ich danke für eure hilfe und möchte dem Thread nochmal nachdruck verleihen, dass es für die nicht so englischstarken durchaus eine hilfe ist die ganze palette zu übersetzen. Ich helf gerne mit soweit mein wissen und gewissen das zulässt  

cya *wink*   mfg powl


----------



## joeyavaising (1. April 2007)

step 1
1.) wenn du eine farbfläche erstelltst und darauf den text-effect anwendest, bleibt ja nur noch der text übrig

step 2

2.) maske animieren: 

mask feather 
KF 1 die hälfte der breite deines movies (also 300 bei 600), 
letztes KF 0

mask shape units: % of source
KF 1 : 0
letztes KF : 150

dann siehts so aus wie bei ayato

step 3 + 4 
ich hab das in neue compos kopiert dann curves drauf wie beschrieben und grauen hintergrund bei step 4

step 5 genauso machen wie's da steht und fertig!


----------



## hame (1. April 2007)

Also ein kompeter Clon der Website von Ayato hätte sicherlich gute Besuchszahlen


----------



## pOwLchen (2. April 2007)

Hallo,

danke joeyavaising für die hilfestellung, alerdings verwirrt mich deine ausdrucksweise doch noch ein wenig  

im schritt 2 wir nur die maske animiert, bzw Mask Feather (weiche maskenkanten), aber wie genau wird diese animiert? ich werde nicht ganz schlau aus dem was du sagst. Bewegt sich nun die Maske oder wird die maske kleiner/enger?

eine kleine projektdatei wäre recht hilfreich damit ich mir das mal aus nächster nähe ansehen kann, aber danke schonmal für deine bisherige mühe.

Zum schritt 4 hätte ich noch gern gewusst, was oder wie du den einen hintergrund einfügst? Ist das nur eine zusätzliche farbfläche, oder was soll ich mir darunter vorstellen ?

nochmals danke und freue mich auf jede antwort die mir und den anderen in diesem thread etwas weiter helfen können 

mfg powlchen


Edit:

Ich habe mal wieder ein wenig rumexperimentiert und habe es endlich so hinbekommen wie es sein sollte, dass einzige was mich bisher noch stört sind die einstellungen für die maske, aber wayne ich hab es hinbekommen. *freu* *jubel*

Kann mir evtl noch jemand ein Programm sagen mit dem ich ein Tutorial als video erstelle, ich möchte meinen erfolg mit euch teilen und zu diesem Beispiel von Ayato ein tut basteln 

mfg


----------



## hame (8. April 2007)

Ich sitze zur Zeit an dem Tut Nr. 48. Bis zum Schritt 4 klappt alles Bestens. Aber wenn es dann um die Trapcode Particle Effekte geht, klappt garnichts. Ich habe keine Ahnung wie der die Keyframes für die Partikeleffekte setzt.

Hat das jemand von euch schon gemacht bzw. kann mit einer da helfen?


----------

